# Good song for a cat rescue commercial



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I was in PetSmart yesterday, looking in on the cat adoption area, and noticed that the song playing over the muzak system was "I'm With You" by Avril Lavigne. The lyrics were heartbreakingly perfect. There's a link to them here: http://music.yahoo.com/Avril-Lavigne/Im ... s/22440374  

In my head, I keep a portfolio of many guilt-inducing cat rescue commercials I'm going to produce once I win the lottery and become a wealthy philanthropist. So now I have a good soundtrack for one of them (assuming Ms. Lavigne gives her permission).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, man!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

marie73 said:


> Oh, man!


I know. I nearly cried in the middle of PetSmart.  

And that's why it will work! :twisted:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not going to listen to the song because I'm here at work, and I already just cried when I read about the death of one of the kitties on the Caboodle Ranch. (If you want to be inspired by a person caring for cats, check out caboodlerach.com).

Anyway, I'm with you on winning the lottery and becoming a philanthropist. The plans I have for a shelter/adoption center . . . they're perfection.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

October said:


> The plans I have for a shelter/adoption center . . . they're perfection.


You can't say that and NOT tell us what your plans are!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heartbreaking!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I missed this when it was first posted. Oh, my, it really tugs at your heartstrings, doesn't it?


----------

